# Heating outside MIRRORS



## ria38 (Nov 20, 2006)

We knows the way to fit heating MIRRORS glass?

Where must i connect the wires and how must i demontage/montage the mirrors?

I hope you can send an drawning of it.

It is not needed that the mirrorhouse turned to the car

(sorry for mine bad englisch)


In the morning in Holland i can see nothing without heating of the outside mirrors.

In Holland only the mirrors cost about 35euro.


----------



## ev3ts (Sep 7, 2006)

Would be interested in knowing how to as well. When I got my X I assumed it had heated mirrors so when they didn't work I took it to the Bristol Nissan garage under warrantee. Turns out they are not fitted as standard on the Sport version but the mechanic had to take it to pieces before he found out. I was not impressed a) because its not provided as standard and b) why does a (presumably) Nissan trained mechanic not know what is on the car without taking it to bits to see !! Gives one real confidence in the garage !


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The heated mirrors come on when the rear screen heater is switched on. If the wires aren't in the door you'd need to pick it up from that circuit.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

flynn said:


> .... If the wires aren't in the door you'd need to *pick it up from that circuit*.


I am not sure you can do that...

I was looking over the wiring diagrams... For the models equipped with heated side mirrors the power is actually coming from a separate dedicated relay. 
--rear window defoger has one relay drawing power from a 20 Amp fuse
--side mirror defogers have another relay drawing power from a 10 Amp fuse


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Sounds like an awful lot of hassle unless they're really needed. Haven't ever used mine once. If the mirror units had to be bought from a Nissan dealership I'd guess the price would be fairly scary. A can of de-icer would be my choice if I really needed it or maybe pay someone to huff on the mirrors for me before I went out.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Personaly, I really like this feature. In the very cold yes, it's good, but even in non-winter months when you've only got condensation fogging them up I find myself using it. Less than 1 minute and they're totally clear.

One thing I wish were more common is FRONT windshield defrosters like in the S Type Jag (and other cars out of my reach, probably). Works pretty much like regular rear defrosters except the heater wires are embedded in the glass and are much smaller and closer together so as to be almost invisible. Obviously, windshield replacement on something like this would be a more expensive proposition than what most of us are used to.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Rockford said:


> .....
> One thing I wish were more common is FRONT windshield defrosters like in the S Type Jag (and other cars out of my reach, probably). Works pretty much like regular rear defrosters except the heater wires are embedded in the glass and are much smaller and closer together so as to be almost invisible. Obviously, windshield replacement on something like this would be a more expensive proposition than what most of us are used to.


Very good point... Actually there are also some models that also have heated wires on the front glass but only in the lower portion (5 or 6 rows of wires) which help in melting away the ice & snow packed around the wiper resting position. Although I have never had such a feature myself, its probably very effective.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd guess your winters are more severe than here. Past mid-winter now and haven't seen ice on the car yet. If the mirrors needed de-icing I need them to reverse out the drive so would probably take care of them at the same time as clearing the screen. I'm not patient enough to sit in a cold car waiting for heated mirrors to work. The other feature I've only used twice is the electric folding mirrors. Have used the heated seats a few times but not touched the electric seat adjusters since I set the seat up. Guess I'm not really into gadgets.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

As far as heated windscreens go, this was a Ford invention and they held the patent on it for years (since about 1989). No one else could fit them (Jag are owned by Ford so that was not a problem).

They work well but the eliments brake down easy and you end up with gaps in the heating once the screens are two or more years old, replacing them is REALLY expensive at about £450 for the glass plus fitting when I last checked. Long term you are better off without it.

As far as heated mirrors go, I have looked into this abit and it would appear that the heated rear window relay is different with heated door mirrors as the two circuits run though the same relay but I don't think there is a seperate relay. I have yet to pull my car appart and check for wiring but I doubt that there is any.

We have an ex Nissan mechanic starting work here in the next month, I will ask him if he knows if heated mirrors can be retro-fitted


----------



## ria38 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Heating Mirrors*

Hi I am from Holland.
My Xtrail has outside no heating mirrors.

Are there heating mirrors (only the glass) that I can replaced.

And the wire??

Thanks and greetings Ria.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

ria38 said:


> Hi I am from Holland.
> My Xtrail has outside no heating mirrors.
> 
> Are there heating mirrors (only the glass) that I can replaced.
> ...


.......Question already asked previously in Dec 06.
Threads were merged.


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

It says the Bonavista edition comes with power heated mirrors. Mine has the 'power' part but I'm damned if I can fine the switch to heat them. Do they come on, as someone suggested earlier, when the rear defroster is switched on? Any other Bonavista owners help me out? The manual doesn't seem to be any help.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

bonny-vee said:


> It says the Bonavista edition comes with power heated mirrors. Mine has the 'power' part but I'm damned if I can fine the switch to heat them. *Do they come on, as someone suggested earlier, when the rear defroster is switched on? *Any other Bonavista owners help me out? The manual doesn't seem to be any help.


*What you have indicated above is correct.*

Cheers


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

thanks, #0001!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

on some other cars - they are on all the time the ignition is on. I had a problem with a Montego where they would drain the battery overnight.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Mad hat

Does that mean you left the ignition on over night or am I missing something?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

i know - it sounded dumb! - i am not sure how the montego system worked, but it was not operated by a switch. My point was that some systems are not switched on and off - but are operated automatically. I do not know how that is achieved - but I would imagine a relay triggered by the ignition switch or something simiilar, maybe the relay was jamming, but it was a known reason for overnight battery draining.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> on some other cars - they are on all the time the ignition is on. I had a problem with a Montego where they would drain the battery overnight.


In most cars high current devices like the heated rear window and mirrors can only operate with the ignition switched on, with the intention that the engine should be running.

Just guessing, but was the design fault with the Montego that the screen/mirror heaters could be on without the ignition switched on so could be left on by accident?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

hi Flynn.
dunno - all i know is that occasionally the battery was flat and it was traced to heated mirrors draining the battery. It was well known at the time as a common problem. 
As I said - there wasnt a switch to be turned on or off. If you touched the mirrors after driving a short distance - they were always warm. 
Sorry admins - dont mean to hijack the post to Montegos - just pointing out that some systems are "automatic".


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Just had a nose and it seems several models have the mirror heaters on whenever the ignition is on, including allegedly the Audi A6 and various MGs. Not so much automatic as uncontrollable to save the cost of a switch and relay. Weird.


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

ValBoo said:


> I am not sure you can do that...
> 
> I was looking over the wiring diagrams... For the models equipped with heated side mirrors the power is actually coming from a separate dedicated relay.
> --rear window defoger has one relay drawing power from a 20 Amp fuse
> --side mirror defogers have another relay drawing power from a 10 Amp fuse


The mirrors come on at the same time as the rear window demister.
If the car doesnt have heated mirrors the rear window demister relay is a 1M relay (just one set of contacts), if heated mirrors are connected the relay is a 2M (two sets of contacts).
The heated mirror contact on the relay is fead from a different fuse (fuse 27-10A), the contacts for the rear window demister are fead from fuse 25 - 20A.

Jim


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

> I am not sure you can do that...
> 
> I was looking over the wiring diagrams... For the models equipped with heated side mirrors the power is actually coming from a separate dedicated relay.
> --rear window defoger has one relay drawing power from a 20 Amp fuse
> --side mirror defogers have another relay drawing power from a 10 Amp fuse


Valboo

I dont suppose you could get me a copy of that wiring diagram please?


----------



## d series forever (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a 94 d-21 bought originally in Victoria, British Columbia, Canada. It has a dedicated switch an when pushed you can hear the relay and the indicator comes on but the mirrors are just the cheap manual ones with no element. Do the foldaway ones(power) have the element? Sure would be nice to have as they are very handy in wet weather as well as frosty weather. Have owned several d21s and have never seen this option. Would like to get it going. Thanks for your input


----------

